# PB Kiko Buck: Critique Please!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's Mocca, PB Kiko Buck. He's around 2 yrs old. A big softy! I'll be posting of his 2014 kids in another thread. Kezzi is one of his 2013 doelings.

Thoughts? What is he improving on the does? What are his weaknesses?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

He's hansom! I LOVE the painted Kikos!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Oof, those pasterns...looks like he could break down at any time. Take a look at his feet and see if you can get them more upright - one of my does with weak pasterns only collapses when her feet start curling under, as long as I stay on top of trims she has enough support.

Other than that I think he has a decent topline - although I can't see it too well with all the hair. Nice depth of body; could use more width. His knees look a bit weak too but that might be the result of the pasterns.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That happened over winter, the weak pasterns that is...I have to get brave and give him a shot of selenium.  Which won't be easy with him and his hair!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There's definitely a conformational/genetic factor also, although selenium could be part of it. Keep an eye out for it on his kids.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone else? Would love some more thoughts on him!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

He's cute, and looks like a pretty nice goat from his knees and hocks up, but both front and rear, his legs and feet really concern me. His rear legs look a bit straight (posty), his front legs look like they are about to buckle over forward and pitch him onto his nose. His pasterns are very weak all the way around. I see you said you need to give him selenium, but I think his weak pasterns are more than just selenium deficiency. 

His topline is hard to tell with all the hair, but looks like he may have some dip in his chine, but not too bad. He does seem a bit narrow in the front, and a bit steep in the rump. 

As for Kezzi, I'm afraid your buck didn't improve much of anything over her dam Daisy. Daisy is a nicer looking doe by far, she has a steep rump and is a bit posty in the rear, but other than that is pretty well put together. Kezzi got the steep rump and is also a bit posty in the rear, but also just doesn't look "well put together". She just looks cobbled together and poor overall.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That seems to be a common trait in the Kikos since they're still very muddled up genetically. Sometimes it sorts itself out in the next generation, sometimes not. I have one doe I don't much like the look of but the breeder had some nice kids from her, including their favorite buck, so we'll see what she puts on the ground.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Daisy was bred again to Mocca this year, and her 2 kids, Dynamite & Dusty, have so far turned out better then last year's kids. (They can be viewed here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/my-2014-kids-critique-along-my-does-buck-please-167465/ )

So what does that? So far Dynamite is my best kid this year. I've attached a picture of Daisy's 2013 buckling, DB. Sister to Kezzi. His major fault was narrow shoulders.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I didn't comment on the other thread because I'm terrible at judging kids, lol. Until they're several months old all I see is cute 

I do like the buckling better than Kezzi; I think he got more of his mom's traits. Does look like he might have the weak knees though. Personally if it were my herd I'd be looking for a new buck. Since the buck has so much influence in the kids you produce he should be as good or better than your does. Daisy is nice enough that I think he'll downgrade rather than upgrade her kids. He has some good traits but not enough to balance out the bad ones IMHO - weak legs are something I won't stand for in any of my animals, of any species.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to get a buck and a couple of does from Northern Kiko Genetics...biggest Kiko breeder in Ontario/Quebec. I guess I'll be doing that sooner then I thought! lol. Thanks for your imput, Wild Hearts Ranch!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------

